

JPMorgan Hires Cyberwarriors to Fend Off Data Thieves and Foreign Powers - william_stranix
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-02-19/jpmorgan-hires-cyberwarriors-to-repel-data-thieves-foreign-powers

======
marcusgarvey
>The military orientation of JPMorgan’s security team leaders may incline them
to see the involvement of governments and spies when companies face a range of
threats, many motivated purely by profit, says Brendan Conlon, who spent 10
years in computer network operations with the NSA and now runs Vahna, a
security firm in Washington. “It’s like groupthink,” he says.

Not only the cultural pre-inclination but also the political cover it gives to
JPM to claim a nation-state bogeyman, instead of copping to having a flawed
organization.

------
strictnein
I've been saying for years that there is a huge and growing market for a
Blackwater style cyber firm.

There's only so much that JPMorgan can do legally, and I'm sure they're
already into some gray areas.

------
clogston
I can't help but think these straight-laced, shirt & tie, crewcut environments
aren't attractive to the type of diverse skillsets they really need.

------
blueside
and who are we hiring to defend us from JPMorgan?

